# My poor Jordan :(



## TheDataCat (Jan 21, 2005)

My cat Jordan died I am so sad. He died on Thursday.
He would have been 2 years old in April.
Thank-god I still have his mother and another stray cat that me and my family adopted. The stray arrived on my door steps because of him. He made a friend and that kitten started following him around.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear that; it is always hard to lose a beloved pet. May you meet again some day.


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

What happened to him if he was only 2 yrs old?? And Im sorry for your loss. :sad2


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

So very sorry to hear of poor Jordan. May the happy memories of your times together ease the pain as time goes by. It's difficult to lose such a beloved pet.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## TheDataCat (Jan 21, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of him.
On the bottom pic he is on the right his mom is on the left.


----------

